# E collars



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

I need a e collar and not sure what company to go with thoughts?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

tri tronics and buy the simplest one that will fit your needs with atleast a one mile rating for range


----------



## khehr (Apr 23, 2006)

i agree buy tritronics i have use them for about seven yrs now with little trouble


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Tritronics is the way to go. I had a Pro 200 until just a few months ago, it was big and bulky, I ended up losing it in some field. I ended up buy another one right away, I ended up with a Field 90, the new design is much nicer. 1 mile range and it has a tone button on the back vs the other models you have to turn it to the tone. I use the tone about 95% of the time.

Go Tritronics you'll be happy. I ended up picking mine up at Cabella's in the bargin cave. It was new and I payed about hundred bucks cheaper than the company or through cabella's floor models.

Good luck,
Deano


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

Do yourself a favor and buy either a Dogtra or TT I've had both and perfer Dogtra personally but both are good the others, not so good.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

tritronics g3 sport basic...... i'm a little biased because it's the only one i've ran... around 200$ as well.... add more dogs if/when needed, and has a tone (I used it to teach "here")


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Depending on the amount of use you'll get out of it, I'd recommend getting into a little higher end TriTronics or a Dogtra.

I train almost 5 or 6 days a week and I don't think I'd have the TT G3 Basic in my hand, it would have been worn out already. I'm using a TT G2 Pro 200 and hasn't failed me yet. Very sturdy design.

Heard lots of great stuff about the 3xxx series Dogtra stuff though. If you're planning on doing some serious training, don't skimp, an extra $100 in a collar will more that make up for itself if you have to send the unit in for repairs because you went the lesser cost route.

If you're just a weekend warrior, then yeah, get the lesser cost but between TT and Dogtra, the lesser cost Dogtra's seem to hold up a bit better than the G3.


----------

